# DVD player



## vemvim (Feb 26, 2008)

I am not sure if this is the right forum for this: anyway, my problem is this: I bought a Toshiba progressive scan DVD player and when I turn on the player, I do not see any picture but hear only the sound.Also I get the display P6C in the window. Incidentally my Toshiba TV doesn't have progressive scan feature. When I hook up my old Toshiba DVD player, I have no problem with picture or sound. Any suggestions?
Vembar


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

According to Toshiba:



> A. Possible Cause
> Unit is in progressive scan mode
> Solution
> The unit needs to come out of progressive scan mode. This can be done one of two ways. There must be no disc in the unit when you do this:
> ...


----------



## vemvim (Feb 26, 2008)

Thank you for your response. I tried many things including what you suggested, but none seemed to work. However I finally (fortuitously) was able to fix the problem. Here is what I did: Initially, I had connected the S-video(the same way I had my other Toshiba player connected). I first disconnected the S-video from both the TV and the DVD player and connected the yellow video cord. I now got the display on the TV. Then using the menu, I chose the S-video(three options were offered:component,S-video and progressve scan). Then I disconnected the yellow video cord and reconnected the S-video cable and the unit has been working fine. 
Vembar


----------

